# Deer suck!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife hits a deer 2 weeks ago in her car. She just bumped it. You had to look for the dents. It broke her headlight adjustment and put a dent in the hook. $3600.00!!! 2003 Subaru Outback.

I hit one last year running 70. Trash the front end of my truck. 2000 Toyota Tacoma. $3100.00

The insurance company will probably drop us.

Darin


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

try getting those deer whistles you put in front of the car...


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

some insurance companies off special insurance just for deer/animals. look into it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Deer whistles*

She has them on her car. The deer just stood and look at her I guess.

Darin


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Deer whistle*



SeaSalt said:


> try getting those deer whistles you put in front of the car...


A friend of mine is a police officer near Franklin, Va., and he said all of the police cars there had the whistles put on them. After doing so, the rate of deer accidents rose over 40%! It seems the whistles catch the deers attention as they should, but it doesn't deter them from having suicidal tendencies for some reason. I've never used them, and after he told me that, I don't think I will.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

whistles were tested when I lived in MI and they did not work...Vdot has even cut the woods at off ramps to give the deer less places to bed...I've seen more deer in kempsvile than blackwater...Its just that time of year and as we build, they move...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Kinda fits the idea of when you're in a stand and you all most have a deer in range... it's get'n closer, closer, closer... in range.. what's your next course of action... Yep, you make a noise, usually a 'whistle', deer stops... take your shot and hopefully you don't miss... One tag out for the season...) ) )


----------

